# Festplatte kaputt



## hihacker (28. September 2009)

Hy

mir ist meine externe Festplatte runtergefallen. Wenn ich sie jetzt anmachen kommen merkwürdige Geräusche. Und sie startet nicht. Komm ich an die Daten trotzdem irgendwie dran oder sind die jetzt auch hinüber? Ist noch Garantie drauf wenn mir die Platte runterfällt?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## PC Heini (28. September 2009)

Grüss Dich

Ich denke mal ja, dass die HD nen Schaden hat. Ist das seltsame Geräusch ein Klicken oder ein Kratzen? Wenn ja, ists sicher.
Die Daten kannste mal vergessen. Die einzigste Möglichkeit sähe ich noch bei einer Datenrettungs Firma. Ist aber nicht ganz billig.
Das mit der Garantie ist so ne Sache. Wenn äusserlich nichts sichbar ist durch den Sturz, könnte es hinhauen, die HD umzutauschen.


----------



## hihacker (28. September 2009)

Normalerweise hat man immer ein bisschen gehört das die Platte sich dreht und jetzt ist das so als würd sie hängen. Also immer ein kurzes Geräusch dann wieder leise usw. Also ist sie wohl im Eimer. Also heist das das die Garantie eigentlich weg ist ich es aber probieren kann ob ich sie umgetauscht bekomme.


----------



## PC Heini (29. September 2009)

Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Deine Daten sind dann allerdings weg. Wird die HD im Gerätemanager eigentlich noch angezeigt? Weil aus der Ferne etwas zu beurteilen ist immer sehr schwierig.


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Eigenartig. Sind die Daten so unwichtig, dass Dir die Garantie wichtiger ist? Das sind läppische 50Euro im Vergleich zu möglicherweise unwiederbringlichen Daten. Wiederherstellungskosten werden wohl irgendwo zwischen 300 und 800Euro liegen. 100%ige Herstellung garantiert Dir eh Niemand.

mfg chmee


----------



## hihacker (29. September 2009)

Naja das meiste auf der Platte waren Daten die ich auch noch wo anderst gespeichert hab. Das einzige was ich leider sonst nirgends habe sind meine gesamten Bilder die ich mit meiner Digicam gemacht habe. Könnte es vielleicht auch sein  das nur ein teil der Platte beschädigt ist und der Rest eigentlich noch intakt ist aber ich einfach nicht darauf zugreifen kann? Die Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt.  Was ich auch ganz vergessen hatte zu erwänen ist das ich gerade auf Daten von der Festplatte zugegriffen habe als sie mir runterfiel. Macht das einen Unterschied?


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Wenn sie nicht mehr anspricht, ist sie für Dich "gestorben". Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, eine Platte im Zugriff zu erschüttern hat größere Auswirkung auf den Schaden. Ich sag mal, jetzt kann nur noch eine Datenrettungsfirma mit Reinsträumen helfen, zB Convar. Und wenn Du die Daten irgendwann noch retten möchtest, steck sie nicht mehr an und leg sie sicher beiseite. Jeder weitere Zugriff macht den Schaden nur größer..

mfg chmee


----------



## hihacker (29. September 2009)

Ok also zählt das Ding jetzt für mich unter die Kategorie Schrott. Die Urlaubsbilder sind mir keine paar hundert Euro wert  Jetzt heißts wohl ne neue kaufen

Aber danke für eure Infos


----------

